# Cabinet grow



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 9, 2011)

Im thinking of setting up a single plant cabinet grow for fun, wanna grow a single  plant LST it all to hell and see how well i can do in a small space, probably 15x15x8"

Ive got the ventilation covered, 2 6" duct fans, but as far as lights go, anyone have any suggestions, i figured i'd just go with CFL so i dont have to buy another HID lighting system with ballast for just a grow for fun project, i figure i can use the area for clones or early Veg later on, so i was thinking maybe two 55w CFL, which are 7200 Lumen output.

Anyone have experience with a small micro type grow can give me some pointers on best way to make it work?

Thanks, RI


----------



## jesuse (Apr 16, 2011)

ranek iv no history with micro grows just wondering what pot size you gona use and also iv herd folk growing 12/12 staret to finish for short bonsi like plants just a thout budy /peace


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 16, 2011)

Im doing a box grow, but nothing quite that small. an HID wouldnt fit so you will have to use cfls. do you have auto seeds or what mate?


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 17, 2011)

Probably a 1 1/2 gallon pot, ive got a few kicking around so i think they will work.

I have a Northern light im going to clone for the grow, soon as it roots stick it in 12/12.

Im gonna tie and snap until she is very short and bushy, try to train her to just take up the entire 15x8 under the light, so she is kinda box shaped.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 17, 2011)

Ranek Icewalker said:
			
		

> Im thinking of setting up a single plant cabinet grow for fun, wanna grow a single plant LST it all to hell and see how well i can do in a small space, probably 15x15x8"
> 
> Ive got the ventilation covered, 2 6" duct fans, but as far as lights go, anyone have any suggestions, i figured i'd just go with CFL so i dont have to buy another HID lighting system with ballast for just a grow for fun project, i figure i can use the area for clones or early Veg later on, so i was thinking maybe two 55w CFL, which are 7200 Lumen output.
> 
> ...


 
I recommend that you start watching videos on You Tube.  Just search for "Grow Box" and "PC Grow".  Best way to stay small is start with seed and go to 12/12 as soon as you have a set of 3 finger leaves.  You have to be very attentive to keeping the plant as close as possibe to the lights in order to raise those short bushy plants.  If you use the two 55's mount them so the large bases oppose each other, thus avioding a large area where the light is dim.  Good Luck!


----------



## jesuse (Apr 18, 2011)

raneck im doin a nirvana nl mother just now and plan takeing cuts and puting them out doors out of 5 fem pack 2 duds 3 germd 2 male 1 fem so im keeping her and cloneing her


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Snicker, ive checked out some of the youtube vids, what made me wanna try this 

Nice Jesuse, my NL is from Nirvana too, great genetics great smoke


----------

